# Ghost echo (spirit box) unity volume problems



## IgorAnnikov (May 10, 2019)

Hi, built the spirit box, sounds great but it still sits below unity volume when it is engaged. Even when the depth control is all the way down. As far as I know the depth just mixes in the wet signal with the dry. 
It's a b2k pot and it measures around 1.9k. 
Should I increase its resistance with a resistor in series or is there a better way to solve this problem? 

Thanks


----------



## Robert (May 10, 2019)

Increase the value of R4.


----------



## reubenreub (May 11, 2019)

I just built one of these with the same issue. Ended up replacing R4 with a 20k trimmer to get the volume just right.


----------

